
Eve: community-developed computer – sign-up - gshssh
http://www.eve-tech.com
======
rurban
Note: Behind the link is a join-only website.

It's just a Windows 10 tablet

[https://medium.com/@evedevices/eve-community-platform-
where-...](https://medium.com/@evedevices/eve-community-platform-where-
flagship-killer-windows-10-tablet-is-designed-by-end-users-544716a6a477)

~~~
jamespitts
The lack of bloatware would be something of value so I would not so quickly
dismiss their effort even though the website contains hype.

The community forum is where the action seems to be happening:

[http://eve.community/](http://eve.community/)

~~~
dogma1138
You can get laptops/tablets without bloatware if you buy them directly from
MSFT store as "Microsoft Experience" ones don't come with crap.

If you consider windows as bloatware to begin with then buying a Linux laptop
(ubuntu usually) from companies like Dell is always an option.

------
sedeki
Why is Slaptop's (artist) logo shown on the website?

